# Tommie the teenager



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Last week I worked on this little guy called Tommie, a frolicsome teenager with a ball waving to his friends or perhaps a train passing by. 

Although he is a bit smaller than the rest of my home-made folks (one head shorter) he did turn out a bit bigger as I wanted altogether. He's ment to be arround 1:22,5 but probably he's more 1:20 scale (as usual, my figures always turn out a bit bigger, perhaps I must try to build 1:29 scale to come to the right size  )
Faces and hands are still hard for me to do and those parts turned out just not the way I had hoped for, but not bad either. Perhaps using Preisser parts will work for me as well.

But than again, it's just fun to do and my figures are getting better each time, so I'm actually very happy with it.
And I'm pleased with his cap, made from a small piece of a plastic coffeemilk cup!

For who is interested, there are more "step-by-step pictures" in this picture album.

The gray is primer. The green on his feet is the Milliput color (I had him taped down during spraying).
Now on to some painting!




















Paul


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty good detail Paulus. I like the shoes and the hands aren't half bad. Hands are hard for me too because they are so small. When I do them I try think of them more like claws or a cage.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Richard!
I'm thinking to use wire for the fingers the next time. 

Meanwhile he has got his colors. The clothes are a bit too glossy and need a layer of dull coat, but the pictures give a good idea how he has turned out. 

































Paul


----------

